# INF - Infinity Lithium Corporation



## System (15 April 2011)

Plymouth Minerals Limited (PLH) has acquired the rights to 100% of two early-stage exploration tenements in south eastern Greenland. The Company intends to explore these tenements and source capital to do so via a listing on the Australian Securities Exchange (ASX) 15th April 2011 at 10:30am WST. Plymouth will also maintain an interest in sourcing and acquiring other mineral projects

http://www.plymouthminerals.com


----------



## Simpson (15 April 2011)

I'm watching this float very keenly. Considering Plymouth's counterpart Greenland Minerals (GGG) is a little bit shakey at the moment but still hovering at the 90c mark, its surprising there are only 3 people with buy orders (at 9:30am). Well above the 20c float price though, at 31c. 
I guess there would be more sitting back a little bit and waiting to see what happens.


----------



## springhill (4 April 2013)

MC - $3.5m
SP - 14.5c
Shares - 26m
Options - 6m @30 in 03/2014
Cash - $2.2m

PLH diversifying away from original activities at float. They have an option to acquire land adjacent to and along strike Zambia's largest copper mine. Admittedly the cash is a little thin for an exploration program, but then the MC is tiny and a capital raising won't see too much dilution if the current share price holds or increases.
Not the worst option if you are into risky, small cap stocks.

*ZAMBIAN COPPERBELT OPTION*
Copper exploration direction and exposure to production company set to re-rate Plymouth. 
• LARGE SCALE COPPER-GOLD LICENCES ACQUISITION VIA TWO OPTIONS TO ACQUIRE SHARES. 
• KANSANSHI: BORDERING ZAMBIA’S LARGEST COPPER MINE (TSX-FM)
• KASEMPA: EXPLORATION MODEL ANALAGOUS TO BLACKTHORN TENEMENTS (ASX-BTR) 
• LOW COST ENTRY/SOLID IN-COUNTRY PARTNERSHIPS. 
• GREAT EXPOSURE TO POTENTIAL RE-RATING THROUGH LOW E.V

Under the first Agreement Plymouth may acquire up to a 100% interest in Finesse Projects Limited (registered in the Isle of Man) (Finesse), which indirectly owns or proposes to acquire 80% of a large package of exploration ground in North Western Zambia, and under the second Agreement Plymouth may acquire a 10% interest in H and S Mining Limited incorporated in Zambia (H and S Mining), which operates the Kasempa Copper Mine, also in North Western Zambia.


----------



## Wysiwyg (1 December 2017)

PLH have 50% interest in a Spanish Lithium venture. 75% interest with a PFS planned to be completed end 2018. Lower grade but apparently being a mica type of lithium is easier for conversion to lithium carbonate. Indicated and Inferred 92Mt resource equivalent to 1.3 Mt of lithium carbonate. Li2CO3 presently fetching USD23958 - 24829 per tonne. Share price action indicates something not right.


----------



## alicatador (4 February 2018)

The proposed open-pit mine of Lithium in San José (Spain), is located just 1 km from the town center of the World Heritage City of Cáceres, with a population close to 100,000 inhabitants. The protests are beginning to take shape with concentrations like the one that took place today in the Plaza Mayor of this beautiful old city (third European architectural ensemble). It is convenient to take these facts into account when assessing the future viability of the project that faces a long political, legal and environmental battle.

https://m.facebook.com/salvemoslamontana


----------



## alicatador (19 February 2018)

The local government of Caceres prohibits the works of investigation for the Valdeflorez mine.

http://www.elperiodicoextremadura.com


----------



## System (16 April 2018)

On April 16th, 2018, Plymouth Minerals Limited (PLH) changed its name and ASX code to Infinity Lithium Corporation Limited (INF).


----------



## Trav. (24 December 2020)

Trialing some new software and I still have my training wheels on so bear with me as I post a few charts and hopefully I can get 1 or 2 predictions correct

gee I am digging up some old lonely threads

Lithium - The sector to be in ?

Daily chart below showing the potential wave 2 pivot point. Not there yet but has a few more days to meet the timing suggested by the scan

Bottom oscillator looks to be making a turn upwards and could be a good sign for the confirmation


----------



## greggles (14 July 2021)

INF has been recovering well since it was re-instated to official quotation in May after announcing that its PIV application at the San José Lithium Project had been cancelled.

The bottom at 6c would have been the time to get in, as it has now recovered to a high of 15.5c today.

There seems to be a lot of optimism that the Spanish authorities will allow INF to progress the San José Lithium Project, especially after the company signed an MOU for the long-term supply of battery grade lithium hydroxide with major South Korean lithium-ion battery producer LG  Energy Solution.

Today the company reported that Spanish Prime Minister Pedro Sánchez has announced an investment of €4.3 billion to kick start the production of electric vehicles and lithium-ion batteries and that this will be achieved through an initiative funded predominantly by EU Next Generation recovery and resilience funding. This will necessarily involve the stimulation of private enterprise which will include the whole production chain from extracting lithium to assembling battery cells and manufacturing electric vehicles.

So things could be slowly turning around for INF...


----------



## debtfree (6 November 2021)

Definitely improving now, up 15.38% yesterday.


----------



## greggles (10 February 2022)

Battery grade lithium being produced by INF. Unique "sulphate roast process" IP being patented. $18.71 million in cash at the end of the last quarter.  The only thing holding INF back is a court decision in their favour.


----------



## Ann (11 April 2022)

Bought this today for 0.160. I have been looking for another Lithium stock. I like the green aspect of this one and the chart of course. I may have bought in a touch early but let's see how it goes!


----------



## frugal.rock (19 October 2022)

A director recently bought 500,000 shares on market trade. 
My holding is about 6.28% of that size 😿

Chart update.


----------

